# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  ZBULIMET ARKEOLOGJIKE ILIRE - DARDANE  ne ILIRIDA

## fegi

Zbulim: Në Kamjan u gjetën dëshmitë e periudhës anitike
Në të dy anët e mbishkrimit kryesor, i cili është gdhendur me germa të mëdha, janë shkruar emrat e femijëve të Prokles (e cila duhet të jetë paraqitur në qendër). Në të majtë është emri Makrobio, që në greqisht do të thotë Jetëgjata. Në të djathtë emri Liko, që është përsëri emër femre. Ndërsa, emri i tretë do të ishte Laia, por nuk jam i sigurt. Në fakt kam nevojë për një foto tjetër ku drita duhet të bjerë pjerrtas në mënyrë që të shquhen më mirë shkronjat.
Zmadho fotografinë


DËSHMITË E ANTIKITETIT DARDAN FLASIN VETË 

Prof. Ismet Jonuzi-Krosi 

Kamjani (sot graviton në Komunën e Bogovinës, në Fushën e Pollogut të Republikës së Maqedonisë) është shtrirë dikur në lartësinë mbidetare diku afër 800, ku edhe jane dëshmitë e antikitetit të hershëm, për të cilën gjë dëshmojnë një mori artefakte materiale siç është rasti i rrasës së varrit, e cila daton nga shekulli i III të erës sonë. Pra, historiku i Kamjanit është i pandriçuar fare dhe se në lakoalitetin e quajtur Zabel është shtrirë fshati i lashtë ku supozohet se ka qenë edhe kështjella me fortifikatat e veta. Dëshmi nga fotot dhe gjetja e rrasës së varrit së bashku me dëshifrimin e mbishkrimit që u gjetë fare rastësisht në muajin shkurt 2010 nga Hamdi Rexhepi.

Profesori i historisë Ismet Jonuzi-Krosi, i cili është nga ky vendbanim, shpjegon për historikun e Kamjanit, që sipas pos Kamjanit, i cili dikur është shtrirë në lartësi mbidetare afër 800 matra që radhitet në fshatrat e brezit të njëjtë me shumë e shumë vendbanime të tjera të Sharrit, qartë dëshmon se, lokaliteti i quajtur Kubja e Zabelit, është fare i pandriçuar dhe se në të duhet të ketë një mori faktesh, që fragmentet e gjetura janë pasqyra së kemi të bëjmë me një lokalitet antik që ka vazhduar në mesjetë e deri më sot. Por, sipas prof. Ismet Krosit, brengos fakti se ky lokalitet është lënë në mëshirën e kohës dhe me gjetjen e rrasës së varrit në muajin shkurt të 2010, sikur i ka nxituar gërmuesit e egër që të bëjnë kërdi duke kërkuar se gjoja do të gjejnë ndonjë fragment me vlera për tu pasuruar, që edhe e dëmtojnë tejmase këtë lokalitet. 
Zmadho fotografinë
DËSHMITË E ANTIKITETIT DARDAN FLASIN VETË - Varr Dardan në Kamjan
Se ky lokalitet në popull njihet si Kubja e Zabelit, Krosi shton se, fshati i moçëm i Kamjanit është shtrirë në hapësirat në këtë lokalitet të lashtë, për këtë dëshmojnë hapësirat rreth e përqark po ashtu dihet se kemi pasur edhe një kishë për të cilën dihet lokaliteti sot e kësaj dite si dhe për disa vendvarreza që më të lashtat që nuk dihen se prej kur datojnë shtrihen në vendin e quajtur Shushlak. Fshati Kamjan në historiografi daton që në shekullin e XV më saktë;1452/53 ku ka pasur 45 familje dhe 6 beqarë, më 1467/68 ka pasur 55 familje, 3 beqarë dhe 5 vejusha, më 1481/82 ka pasur 35 familje dhe 5 vejusha, më 1544/45 ka pasur 19 familje, një beqar dhe një vejushë, por për herë të parë hasen të regjistruara 3 familje te fesë islame dhe më 1568/69 familjet e krishtera janë pakësuar në 10 familje dhe 6 beqarë si dhe 2 familje të fesë islame dhe një beqar.

Vlen të përmendi një dëshmi të emrave vetjake mesjetare te shqiptarët e Maqedonisë në dritën e defterëve osmane të shekullit të XV-të / Turski dokumenti za istorijata na makedonskiot narod. Tapu tahrir defter Nr. 4, të viteve 1467/68, Skopje, 1971/, ku Kamjanin e hasim me patronimin PAVLE ARNAUT fshati Kamjan TD 401. ky mbiemër dëshmon edhe për përkatësinë kombëtare-shqiptare ashtu siç na kanë quajtur osmanlinjtë edhe pse është në cilësinë e kryeparit dhe kryfamiljarit. Në dritën e emrave ku përmendet Kamjani nga dëshmitë e shekullit të XV më 1467/68; Arbana/Arbanash/Arnaut- emri etnik për shqiptarët në mesjetë, të cilin në këtë periodë në lakadredhat shqiptare të Maqedonisë e hasim me një përdorim shumë të shpeshtë në funksione të ndryshme antroponomike, partonomike, etnonimike dhe toponimike. 

Ky emër, të cilin e ndeshim dhe me variacionet ARBANASH, ARBINA, ARNAUT, ARNAVUD, ARNAVID e OLBANASH, përveç atyre ARBANAS e ARBANASH, madje del me një vlerë më të madhe përdorimi nga të gjithë emrat e tjerë etnikë që i ndeshim të përdoren në mesjetë në këtë trevë, krahaso ato grk, vlag, bolgarin, bugarin, srbin, ermen, kuman, german e tjerë. Një shfaqe më të hapët ka sidomos në rrethinën (nahijen) e Manastirit, të Velesit, të Shkupit, të Tetovës, të Kërçovës, të Mariovës, të Follorinës ( Maqedonia egjejane) e tjerë, por nuk është pa një përhapje të vogël as dhe në rrethinat e tjera gjeografike të Maqedonisë, që dëshmon kjo për karakterin e ngulët të elementit shqiptar në lakadredha gjeografike. 
Zmadho fotografinë
Vendi ku është gjetur varri Dardan në Kamjan
Këtu më poshtë do të zgjedhim një varg emrash personal në bashkëvajtje me emra KRYEFAMILJARËSH, te të cilat përmbahet termi etnik ARBANAS si element i parë (emri i të birit) apo i dytë (i të atit) dhe si element atributiv i përkatësisë etnike, të nxjerrë nga defterët e regjistrimeve turke-osmane të shekullit XV. 

Nga shembujt e këtillë antroponomik po veçojmë këtë fond emrash vetjak sipas krahinave të ndryshme gjeografike.- Nahija e Manastirit, Nahija dhe Vilajeti i Tetovës, Vilajeti i Shkupi, Nahija e Kërçovë, Vilajeti i Rekës së Dibrës, Vilajeti i Velesit (Qupërlisë), Nahija e Follorinës (Maqedonisë egjejane /shih më detajisht nga prof.dr. Qemal Murati DËSHMIME ONOMASTIKE PËR AUTOKTONINË E SHQIPTARËVE NË TROJET ETNIKE TË TYRE NË MAQEDONI-Shtëpia botuese FAN NOLI-Tiranë, 1993 në faqet 86,87 dhe 88. 

Kamjani shtrihet në lartësinë mbidetare mbi 500 m. pra gjendet në jug 7 kilometra larg Tetovës, numëron gati 1 mijë shtëpi dhe 4.135 banorë sipas regjistrimit të vitit 1994. Ka 5,9 km2, sipërfaqe agrare 554 ha, tokë bujqësore 450 ha, kullota 11 ha dhe 93 ha pyje.

Përmbajtja e letrës së profesorit Neritan Ceka ku thuhet se: 

Faleminderit për informacionin dhe fotot. Nga një vështrim i shpejtë dhe nga kualiteti ende i pamjaftueshëm i fotove mund të them këto përfundime. Është një gur varri i fillimit të shek. III mbas Krishtit (rreth 220-230 mbas erës sonë) dhe paraqet katër personat e një familje. Mbishkrimi është në greqisht dhe përkthehet: PROKLA JA NGRE (KËTË MONUMENT) FËMIJËVE TË SAJ NË KUJTIM. 

Në të dy anët e mbishkrimit kryesor, i cili është gdhendur me germa të mëdha, janë shkruar emrat e femijëve të Prokles (e cila duhet të jetë paraqitur në qendër). Në të majtë është emri Makrobio, që në greqisht do të thotë Jetëgjata. Në të djathtë emri Liko, që është përsëri emër femre. Ndërsa, emri i tretë do të ishte Laia, por nuk jam i sigurt. Në fakt kam nevojë për një foto tjetër ku drita duhet të bjerë pjerrtas në mënyrë që të shquhen më mirë shkronjat.
Zmadho fotografinë
Mbishkrimi i varrit Dardan në Kamjan
Mbishkrimi i takon një familjes vendase, e cila përdorë emra grekë, që ishte e modës në atë kohë. Edhe nga paraqitja duket se ata mbajnë veshje aristokrate dhe jo popullore. Ky është mbishkrimi i tretë në greqisht që vjen nga ajo trevë dhe që lidhet me bashkësinë dasarete të Lyhnidit (Ohrit), ku gjuha greke si gjuhë kulture u ruajt gjatë gjithë epokës romake.

Mendoj se duhen lajmëruar autoritetet vendore të Tetovës (kryesia e Komunës), të cilat duhet të marrin gurin për ta vendosur në Muzeun e Qytetit, nëse ekziston. Përndryshe komuna dehet të marrë një vendim për krijimin e këtij muzeu në një ambient publik dhe të sillen atje edhe objekte të tjera që janë gjetur në luginën e Tetovës. Unë do të isha i gatshëm që të ndihmoja në përmbajtjen e këtij muzeu. Sidoqoftë, nëse vendi tregon se aty mund të jetë edhe varri i personave që përmenden në gur, nuk duhet prekur, por duhet mbrojtur, derisa të vijë koha që të gërmohet nga specialistët.

Përshëndetje, Neritan Ceka. (19.02.2010)


Për këtë dëshmi, prof. dr. Nebi dervishi, ligjëruas në USHT dhe njëherit Kryetari i Shoqatës së Historianëve Shqiptarë në Maqedoni, pasi që kuptoi për këtë Rrasë Varri me të parë shpreh opinionin e tij se: Kjo rrasë varri i takon familjes së pasur të trevave të Pollogut në antikitet, përkatësisht në shekullin e III në kohën e dinastisë së Severëve. Kjo dëshmi duhet ti përkasë filsit të Dardanisë. Por, duhet theksuar se dëshmitë e këtilla janë gjetur edhe më parë si në rajonin e Strugës, por që nuk është dëshifruar ende që janë jesë e qytetërimit të dadaretëve, po ashtu edhe nga rajoni i Krushevës janë gjetur dëshmi të kësaj natyre, por në mungesë të ekspertëve të kësaj lëmie ende mbeten të pa dëshifruara, përkatësisht të pa lexuara. 
Epitafi në rrasën e varrit që është gjetur në atarin e Kamjanit, që na detyron të hulumtojmë se aty duhet të ketë edhe kishë e pse jo edhe ndonjë bazilikë paleokristiane. 

Ndërsa, se ku do të ruhet kjo dëshmi profesor Nebi Dervishi, shpreh skepticizmin se mjerisht nuk kemi institucion përkatës për ti ruajtur e kultivuar vlerat e këtilla unikate të dëshmive të rralla të antikitetit, por ai është i gatshëm që edhe këtë eksponat të vë në koleksionin e Muzeut të tij që i ka mbi 4000 në Livadhi. Ky lakalitet në mungesë të gërmimeve të organizuara nga specialistë të fushës së arkeologjisë, ruan edhe shumë e shumë dëshmi tjera, që në sipërfaqe hasen si fragmente të qeramikës, rrënoja the themele të mureve rrethuese po pse jo edhe monedha. Të gjitha këto flasin se këtu ka ekzistuar një lokalitet me një qytetërim antik dhe mesjetar.

Fragmentet e gjetura nga qeramika në këtë lokalitet flasin për organizimin e jetës. Prandaj, inventaret e varreza në këtë lokalitet duhet të jenë me shumë materiale varresh që janë të çmueshme siç përfolet statujë mermeri, vath, qafore, byzilik, armë si shpata, mburojet varësisht nga pasuria dhe pozita shoqërore.

----------


## fegi

Zbulim: Në Kamjan u gjetën dëshmitë e periudhës anitike
vazhdim me foto 1-2.Vendi ku eshte gjetur varri Dardan ne Kamjan

----------


## fegi

Disa fjalë për historikun e Shkupit
Trajtën latine grekët e bënë Scopi, prej nga e morën sllavët Skoplje, ndërsa te udhëpërshkruesi arab Idrisiu (1150) e gjejmë traj*tën arabe Iskofia, Iskobia. Më vonë turqit e morën variantin popullor të vendit, i shtuan një ELIF në fillim dhe e bënë Yskyb[1]. Shkupi për herë të parë në histori përmendet nga Klaudie Diolomej me emrin e tij antik Scupi (Skup)i[2].

Disa fjalë për historikun e Shkupit dhe shpërnguljae shqiptarëve muslimanë për në Turqi

Behxhet Jashari

Në shekullin III para erës sonë (p.e.s.) Shkupi ishte i banuar me dardanë, ndërsa më vonë, me ardhjen e Perandorisë Romake, Shkupi u bë pjesë e Pe*ran*dorisë Romake. Shkupi ishte kryeqytet i Dardanisë. Për këtë dë*sh*mojnë shumë të dhëna të periudhës romake me të cilat disponon arkeologjia dhe historia e gjeografisë[3]. M. Shufflay, në librin ‘Kostadin Balsiç (1392-1402)’ thotë:

‘Shkupi shtrihet në pjesën më qendrore të Dardanisë dhe në këtë tre*vë shqipja nuk është më e re se greqishtja’[4].

Në fillim të shekullit XVI një udhëpërshkrues venedikas për Shkupin kishte shkruar: “Në Shkup gjuha e parë të cilën e flet gjithë Shkupi e kazaja, është gjuha shqipe”[5].

Udhëpërshkrues të ndryshëm që shkruan edhe në shekujt e mëvonshëm për udhëtimet e tyre, shprehën befasinë, gëzimin dhe kënaqësinë të cilën e kishin gjetur në këtë qytet. Udhëpërshkruesi turk Deliger Zede, i cili në shekullin XVII e kishte vizituar Shkupin, shkruan:

“Kam udhëtuar një kohë të gjatë nëpër shtetin e Rumelisë dhe kam vizituar shumë qytete të bukura. Kam qenë i mahnitur nga të mirat e Allahut, mirëpo asgjë nuk më ka impresionuar, çuditur dhe gëzuar aq shumë, si qyteti i mrekullueshëm, Shkupi, nëpër të cilin kalon lumi Vardar”[6].

Behxhet JashariNë vitin 1559 Shkupin e vizitoi një udhë*përshkrues tjetër venedikas dhe shënoi se qyteti i ka 2.900 familje, kry*esisht muslimane[7]. Edhe sipas buri*meve të Propagandës Fide[8] (v. 1623), thuhet se shumica e qyte*tarëve të Shkupit janë “shqiptarë myslimanë me ndikim politik”[9].

Të dhënat antroponomike dhe toponomastike që sjellin defterët osman të shekujve XV-XVI qartë tregojnë se edhe në periudhën kohore të shekujve XV-XVI, shqiptarët ishin shumicë dërrmuese që banonin në krahinat e Shkupit, Tetovës, Gostivarit, Kërçovës, Dibrës, Strugës, Prespës, Manastirit, Velesit e të Prizrenit[10].

SHKUPI - KRYEQENDËR E VILAJETIT TË KOSOVËS 

Vilajeti i Kosovës u formua në vitin 1877[11] dhe përfshinte një sipërfaqe të gjerë gjeografike prej 32.900 km katrorë. Brenda kufirit administrativ të Vilajetit të Kosovës bënin pjesë gjashtë sanxhaqe. Ato ishin: sanxhaku i Prishtinës, i Shkupit, i Prizrenit, i Jeni Pazarit, i Pejës dhe i Tashllixhes (Plevljes)[12].

Sipas shënimeve zyrtare të Perandorisë Osmane të shpallura në gazetën zyrtare të qeverisë së atëhershme Osmane ‘La Turquie’ (maj 1878), thuhet se Vilajeti i Kosovës i kishte 1.199.154 banorë[13], ndërsa sipas statistikave turke të viteve 1896 dhe 1900, Vilajeti i Kosovës kishte një popullsi të përgjithshme prej 996.738 banorësh[14]. Sipas regjistrimeve osmane të viteve 1896-1900, Sanxhaku i Shkupit kishte 324.982 banorë[15].

Sipas regjistrimeve osmane të vitit 1900, vetëm kryeqendra e Vilajetit të Kosovës - Shkupi, i kishte 4.682 shtëpi me më shumë se tridhjetë mijë banorë, pjesën më të madhe të të cilëve e përbënin shqiptarët myslimanë[16].

SHPËRNGULJET E SHQIPTARËVE MUSLIMANË PËR NË TURQI

Shpërnguljet e mëdha të shqiptarëve jashtë trojeve etnike të tyre filluan me të ashtuquajturën “Krizë Lindore” në vitet 1877-1878[17], gjegjësisht kur filloi lufta ruso-turke. Në të vërtetë, kjo ishte edhe faza më e rrezikshme që e përjetoi Perandoria Osmane, sepse fuqitë e mëdha evropiane bënin orvatje perfide diplomatike me të vetmin qëllim që “të sëmurin e Bosforit” ta eliminojnë nga skena. Me këtë mund të thuhet se shpërnguljet e muslimanëve, me këtë edhe të shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre, ishin të varura drejtpërdrejt nga dobësimi i shtetit osman dhe nga depërtimi i ushtrive sllave në viset shqiptare dhe viset tjera, të administruara nga Porta e lartë.

Shkatërrimi i Perandorisë Osmane filloi kah mesi i shekullit XIX. Turbulencat politike dhe ato ekonomike që u paraqitën në disa qarqe osmane, si në radhët e ushtrisë, administratës etj., ishin shkak që Sulltan Abdul Hamidi i Dytë t’i miratojë të ashtuquajturat Reformat e Tanzimatit. Këto reforma u aprovuan në vitin 1839[18]. Më vonë, gjegjësisht në vitin 1856, u shpall edhe Dekreti i Hatihumajunit[19].

Të gjitha reformat të cilat u realizuan brenda shtetit osman thuajse aspak nuk ia zgjatën jetën kësaj perandorie. Fundi i shekullit XIX ishte periudha kur shteti osman e kishte bërë shprehi të humbë sipërfaqe të mëdha territoresh. “Kriza Lindore” ishte faktori kryesor që ndikoi drejtpërdrejt ose tërthorazi në marrëdhëniet tjera politiko-shoqërore. Këto rrethana shoqëroro - historike morën jo vetëm përmasa ballkanike, por edhe evropiane.

Më rënien e pjesëve të territoreve osmane nën okupimin sllavo-ortodoks, njëkohësisht do të fillojnë edhe dëbimet dhe shpërnguljet masive të popullatës autoktone shqiptare e muslimane drejt Azisë së Vogël.

Shpërnguljet e shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre u realizuan edhe “falë” marrëveshjeve dhe planeve të ndryshme që u zhvilluan në dëm të të shpërngulurve, gjegjësisht ndërmjet Serbisë dhe administratës së atëhershme turke. Është me rëndësi të theksojmë se shpërngulje të shqiptarëve muslimanë pati që nga fundi i shekullit XIX dhe ato vazhduan deri në fund të shekullit XX. Vitet kur filluan shpërnguljet për Turqi ishin vitet: 1912, 1919, 1920, 1924-1935, 1950-1958, ndërsa shpërnguljet mund të thuhet se vazhduan deri në vitin 1966.

Shpërnguljet e shqiptarëve ishin rezultat i komplotit dhe planeve famëkeqe sllave. I tillë ishte plani i hartuar apo memorandumi nga Ilija Garashanini i quajtur “Naçertanje”, i përgatitur në vitin 1844. Sipas këtij plani, parashihej që tërë Bosnja e Hercegovina, Sanxhaku dhe Kosova (si dhe Maqedonia), territore këto që ishin nën administrimin e Perandorisë Osmane, të shkëputen nga Perandoria... 

Sipas memorandumit të Garashaninit parashihej që: “Serbia doemos të vazhdojë që nga godina e shtetit turk të shkëputë gurë-gurë, ashtu që nga ky material cilësor, mbi themelet e vjetra të Mbretërisë Serbe (të Dushanit), përsëri ta ndërtojë shtetin e ri të madh serb”[20].

Shpërnguljet e shqiptarëve drejt Turqisë kishin filluar. Në tri ditët e fundit të prillit 1925 nga stacioni hekurudhor i Shkupit ishin nisur për në Turqi (me kalim transit nëpër Selanik), rreth 350 familje shqiptare, një pjesë e madhe e të cilëve ishin me mbi dhjetë anëtarë. Tani më planet famëkeqe kishin filluar të realizohen. Këto ishin plane të hartuara në dëm të drejtpërdrejtë të shqiptarëve. Në funksion të këtyre qëllimeve të errëta shoveniste (për dëbimin e shqiptarëve, me këtë edhe të të gjithë muslimanëve nga trojet e tyre), pushteti i atëhershëm jugosllav i vuri në disponim tërë mekanizmat.

Qeveria jugosllave i kushtoi kujdes të veçantë hartimit të një platforme (ose të disa platformave) sa më të përpikta lidhur me problemet teorike e praktike të zbatimit të shpërnguljeve me dhunë. Një platformë e tillë në etapa e periudha të caktuara pësoi ndryshime dhe riformulime gjithmonë të kushtëzuara nga realizimi sa më i thellë dhe, mundësisht, i plotë i shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre autoktone. Në variantet disaplanëshe zyrtare ose formalisht jashtëzyrtare të kësaj platforme gjatë shekullit XX, vend të rëndësishëm zënë projektet që u diskutuan në të ashtuquajturin ‘Klubin serb të kulturës’ të Beogradit gjatë viteve të tridhjeta (ato të Gojko Perinës, Orestie Kërstiqit, Vasa Çubrilloviqit etj.); elaboratet e funksionarëve të lartë të Ministrisë së Jashtme të Mbretërisë së Jugosllavisë (Ivo Andriqit dhe Ivan Vukotiqit), mendimet e eksponentëve çetnikë (si Drazha Mihajlloviqi); gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, projekti tjetër i Vasa Çubrilloviqit i 3 nëntorit të vitit 1944, e deri te memorandumet e akademikëve serbë të ditëve tona, në të cilat shpërngulja me dhunë e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë së sotme gjen trajtim të veçantë ose përfshihet në shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në tërësi. Nga të gjitha projektet e lartëpërmendura duhen veçuar ato të Vaso Çubrilloviqit, ku shprehet shkalla më e lartë e shovinizmit sllavoortodoks. Sipas rekomandimeve të tij, shqiptarët muslimanë të Tetovës, Gostivarit, Shkupit, Kumanovës, Kërçovës etj., ishin regjistruar arbitrarisht si turq ose pa vullnetin e tyre quheshin të tillë[21].

Në këto arazhmane politike për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve nga trojet etnike të tyre, në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë u inkuadruan edhe personalitete kyçe të qeverisë turke të viteve të tridhjeta. Natyrisht, pazarllëqet bëheshin ndërmjet qeverisë së atëhershme jugosllave dhe asaj turke. Në të vërtetë, më 28 shkurt të vitit 1933 ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, Ruzhdi Arasi, me sugjerimin e Kemal Ataturkut e viziton Beogradin. Në suitën e Ruzhdi Arasit ishte edhe e bija e tij Emel hanëm. Pasi që u pritën me një nder të veçantë, ata më pas i filluan bisedimet me autoritetet jugosllave për shpërnguljen eventuale të shqiptarëve në Anadoll. Në këtë takim mori pjesë edhe përfaqësuesi zyrtar i Turqisë në Beograd, Hajdar Beu. Në vitin 1934 pati një vizitë nga qeveritarët jugosllav në Turqi, kur Bogoljub Jevtiqi dhe Qemal Ataturku zhvilluan dy orë të plota bisedime, kryesisht për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve nga Jugosllavia dhe vendosjen e tyre në Anadoll[22]. Bisedime dhe “pazarllëqe” për dëbimin e shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre etnike pati edhe më vonë siç ishte vizita e Millan Stojadinoviqit në vitin 1938 në Turqi, e cila kishte rëndësi të madhe për palët jugosllavo-turke. Pas Marrëveshjes ballkanike, në Beograd filluan të mbahen mbledhjet ndërministrore. Mbledhje të tilla u mbajtën në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme gjatë verës së vitit 1938. Në të gjitha këto tubime ministrore ishte potencuar se shpërngulja me dhunë e shqiptarëve duhet ta përfshijë vetëm elementin fshatar, në mënyrë që të arrihet deri te pronat e lira tokësore. Të gjithë diskutuesit ishin pajtuar se numri i popullsisë shqiptare që duhej të shpërngulet në Turqi duhet të sillet prej 200.000 deri në 2 milionë. Po ashtu u vendos që qeverisë së Turqisë për çdo familje të shpërngulur t’i paguhej një shumë prej 15.000 dinarësh, por me këtë duhej të insistohej që numri i anëtarëve në familje të jetë sa më i madh[23].

Kështu, për t’u bërë sa më praktik ky plan famëkeq antishqiptar dhe antimusliman, si dhe për ta trasuar edhe më tej rrugën e shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre, diplomacia e Beogradit arriti ta bindë Xhelal Bajarin që ta vizitojë Jugosllavinë. Negociatat jugosllavo-turke (qeveritarët jugosllav dhe kryetari i qeverisë turke Xhelal Bajar), u zhvilluan më 10-11 maj të vitit 1938[24]. Gjatë kësaj vizite Xhelal Bajarit i dorëzohet medaljoni ‘Shqiponja e bardhë e shkallës së parë’[25].

Sipas konventës jugosllavo-turke të vitit 1938, gjegjësisht sipas nenit 2 që fliste për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Anadoll, mes tjerash përfshihen edhe shqiptarët e territoreve të Banovinës së Vardarit, ata të rajonit të Prizrenit, Dragashit, Therandës, Ferizajit, Tetovës, Gostivarit, Rostushës, Dibrës, Rrafshit të Kosovës, pastaj shqiptarët e rajonit të Shkupit me rrethinë, Gjilanit, Preshevës, Prespës, Manastirit, Kavadarit, Marihovës, Negotinës në Vardar, Kumanovës, Velesit, si dhe shqiptarët ose muslimanët e rajonit të Kërçovës, Ohrit, Strugës, Prespës, Vallandovës, Dojranit, Gjevgjelisë, Strumicës, Koçanës, Vinicës, Shtipit, Berovës etj...

Planet dhe bisedimet për dëbimin e shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre etnike kanë vazhduar edhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, gjegjësisht në vitet 1950, 1951-1953. Ekzistojnë edhe dokumente të publikuara që flasin për këto çështje. Në të vërtetë bëhet fjalë për dokumentin origjinal të marrëveshjes, që është evidentuar si Marrëveshja Tito-Kypërli 1953, e cila është realizuar në Split. Këtu do t’i sjellim vetëm disa fjalë nga ajo marrëveshje:

Tito: “Do të ishte në interes të të dyja vendeve që të punojmë për harmoninë e popujve në të ardhmen. Kjo do të thotë se nuk do të na ngarkojë fare e kaluara. Sa u takon shqiptarëve të religjionit musliman në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, atyre përmes vizave që do t’u lejohen nga Qeveria e Juaj (turke), do të kenë mundësi të integrohen me familjet e tyre që i kanë andej në Turqi. Ato lidhje familjare janë krijuar shekuj me radhë. Për mënyrën e vizave të pasaportave, ne nuk do të vendosim, por ne do të përkujdesemi që të keni sa më tepër kërkues. Atyre u nevojitet t’u sigurohet pasuri tokësore, sepse afër 90% e tyre janë bujq... Besoj se deri në vitin 1959 atje do të keni përafërsisht një milion qytetarë bujq të zellshëm. Kështu flasin informatat nga terreni, për të cilat ne kemi punuar që nga viti 1951... Bartja le të fillojë nga Shkupi, sepse prej andej shqiptarët ndjehen më të sigurt që të lëvizin. Kosovarët janë më të egër, por do të përkujdesemi që të natyralizohen aty për fillim...”[26].

Në vitet 1950-1966 u formuan komisione të posaçme, me qendër në Shkup, që paraqiteshin në opinion duke u ofruar ndihmë dhe kushte lehtësuese atyre që do të shpërnguleshin në Turqi.

Gazeta “Nova Makedonija” e Shkupit ndërmjet muajve janar 1956 - janar 1957 i botonte emrat e 2.976 kryefamiljarëve, familjet e të cilëve po shpërnguleshin në Turqi. Qyteti i Shkupit, veçanërisht stacioni i tij hekurudhor, ishte dhe mbeti nyja më e rëndësishme tranzitore e largimit të shqiptarëve drejt tokës së panjohur turke. Nga trojet ballkanike nuk u shpërngulën vetëm shqiptarë. Me këtë fushatë u shpërngulën edhe një numër i madh i përkatësive të tjera etnike. Natyrisht, të gjithë ishin muslimanë, si; boshnjakë të Bosnjës e Hercegovinës, boshnjakë nga Mali i Zi dhe nga Sanxhaku, torbeshë dhe turq.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Korigjo titullin o fegi,

----------


## fegi

[QUOTE=>_Ilirian_>;2857196]Korigjo titullin o fegi,[/QUOTE
Apo te pelqen keshtu apo si thua ti.

----------


## fegi

A. Milladinov. Emri i Strugës del nga ilirishtja, ndërsa Ami Bue ishte i mendimit se emri sllav Bitolla vjen nga emri i vjetër ilir Butelion (i butë  R.N), gjë që e vërteton origjinën ilire të këtij qyteti, kurse M. Pavlloviq, emrin e lumit Dragor të Manastirit e nxjerr nga fjala shqipe dragua, figurë mitologjike shqiptare, emrin e fshatit Gopesh, rreth i Manastirit e lidh me fjalët shqipe rap dru i fortë shekullor, duke u bazuar në emrin e mëparshëm të Gopeshit  Rapesh. Ky autor, me rrënjë shqipe i nxjerr edhe emrat e dy çezmeve të Prilepit  Ruklec (rrugë) dhe Zhurka (zhur, rërë)

Prof. Dr. Agostino Ribeco: Të drejtat mijëvjeçare etnografike dhe gjeografike të shqiptarëve shtrihen prej kohërave të vjetëra në Iliri, Maqedoni dhe në Thesali.
Barbara Jelaviç. Rrënjët etnike të maqedonasve të lashtë janë sipas të gjitha gjasave ilire, megjithëse në atë kohë shtresa e lartë kishte rënë nën ndikimin e kulturës greke.
Braisfold. Nga rasat që sot jetojnë në Maqedoni, vetëm shqiptarët mund të thuhet se janë autoktonë.
Branisllav Nushiq: Shqiptarët janë autoktonë, të cilët gjatë të gjitha dyndjeve të popujve, e ruajtën tipin dhe karakterin e vet në mënyrë të theksuar. Ata u bënë ballë sulmeve të romakëve, mësymjeve të dendura të sllavëve, të cilët ua pushtuan të gjitha fushat, ultësirat dhe lumenjët. Përndryshe, Nushiqi gjyshin e ka patur shqiptar me emrin Belo.
Dimçe Kocev. Ky historian i shquar, në praninë e studentëve maqedonas, ka thënë se muri që gjendet midis Kalasë së Shkupit dhe Elektrodistribucionit është pjesë përbërëse e qytetit të antikitetit të Shkupit Dardan, kurse për Kishën e ngritur rrëzë Kalasë së Ohrit pohoi se ishte dhuratë e themeluesit të principatës së arbërit  Progonit.
Dimitar Gërdanov: Skirtonët ilirë e kanë themeluar Heraklenë e Manastirit para 2500 vjet. (Ata siç duket e kanë themeluar edhe Resnjën e Prespës, gjë të cilën e dëshmon edhe një qytet i vjetër me emrin Skitrina, që është ngritur në të njëjtin vend).
dr. Dushko Hr. Konstantinov: Ky historian maqedonas nga Manastiri, në një shkrim të tij, botuar në Muzeun Popullor të Manastirit, nr.1, mars 1966, shkruan se: Shqiptarët janë banorë më të vjetër në Gadishullin Ballkanik dhe pasardhës të drejtpërsëdrejtë të ilirëve të vjetër, të cilët kishin ndërtuar shtetin më të fuqishëm në Ballkan. Pas ngjarjeve të v.1981, ky studiues i Manastirit me dy tituj shkencor  dr-dr, nën ndikimin edhe të vëllaut të vet, Millosh Konstantinov, ndryshoi qendrimin ndaj historisë të popullit shqiptar, duke e quajtur bile edhe Kongresin e Manastirit si një mbledhje e rastësishme e disa intelektualëve shqiptar. Autori i këtij shkrimi polemizoi ashpër me të në shtypin maqedonas.
Edvin Jasques: Ilirët dhe shqiptarët këta bijë të paepur ishin luftëtar të shqipes, trashëgimtarë të denjë të Akilit, Filipit, Aleksandrit të Madh dhe Pirros së Epirit.

----------


## fegi

Home » Kronika nga qytetet » U zbuluan 3 korridore nëntokësore në Kalanë e Tetovës
U zbuluan 3 korridore nëntokësore në Kalanë e Tetovës


Nga gërmimet masive arkeologjike në gjithë territorin e Maqedonisë, u përfshi edhe Kalaja e Tetovës, por në këtë rast, për dallim nga lokacionet tjera ku nuk pranohet përfshirja e arkeologëve shqiptarë, këtu bashkërisht me arkeologët maqedonas, marrin pjesë edhe disa kosovarë, të cilët kanë filluar gërmimet në lokacionin e kodrës së Balltepes nga viti 2008 dhe do të përfundojnë në vitin 2012. Aty gjindet “Kalaja e Abdurahman Pashës”, i cili në kohën e Perandorisë Osmane, më saktësisht në vitin 1820 e ndërtoi atë, ashtu siç veprohej zakonisht, mbi themelet e një kalaje ilire që ishte paraprakisht në të njëjtin vend.
Sipas menaxheres së këtij projekti arkeologjik Ljuljeta Abazi, këto ditë janë zbuluar 3 korridore të nëndheshme të lidhura ndërmjet veti dhe një saraj vere që ishte i mbuluar nën dhe. Zbulimi i këtyre 3 korridoreve nëntokësore ishte një e papritur e madhe. Ata fillojnë nga mesi i kalasë, aty afër kishës “Shën Athanasi” dhe njëri shpie poshtë në pjesën jugore, deri në qytet dhe tjetri shpie kah pjesa veriore për tek fshati i afërt Llacë dhe i treti kah pjesa perendimore, për tek lumi Shkumbin.
Përndryshe, ekzistojnë gjithsejt tetë kala ilire në rajonin e pollogut të poshtëm (prej të cilave del edhe njëra nga teoritë e emërimit të qytetit si “Tetë” dhe me prapashtesën sllave “ov”), të cilat presin rikonstruimet e munguara nga institucionet.

----------


## fegi

Vështrimi historik

Shkrimet e para për ekzistimin e Tetovës si vendbanim, datojnë nga periudha antike, me emrin antik EUNEUM.

Sipas disa të dhënave me të cilat disponojmë, Fusha e Pollogut dikur ka qenë liqen. Këto të dhëna, mbështeten në gjurmët e zbuluara në Balltepe (Kodra e Mjaltit), ku gjendet rrafshnalta me shkëmbinj të liqenit me lartësi mbidetare prej 770 m. Sipas të dhënave turke të dokumentuara, Tetova në shek. XIV është trajtuar si fshat në Fushën e Pollogut. Në shek. e XV Tetova përmendet si qendër në vendin e Vakëfit të Mehmet Beut në vitin 1436, ku thuhet se, në Tetovë ka pasur shumë dyqane dhe punëtori, si dhe janë ndërtuar lagje të reja. Sipas Mehmed Beqir Çelebiut (1470), Tetova fillon t’i ngjaj qytetit. Me ardhjen e turqve në këtë rajon, Tetova gjithnjë e më tepër zhvillohet.

Në ndërkohë, gjatë kësaj periudhe realizohen ndërtimet e objekteve kulturore-historike, siç janë:
- Xhamia e Pashës (e Larme),
- Arabati Baba-Teqe,
- Tempulli (faltorja) ortodokse "Shën Kirili e Metodi",
- Hamami i vjetër,
- Kalaja e Tetovës,
- xhamia dhe kisha të tjera,
- Ura e gurit në lumin Pena (Shkumbin-Artat), etj.

Gjatë asaj kohe, gjithashtu filloi edhe ndryshimi i arkitekturës së shtëpive, të cilat gradualisht filluan të marrin pamje orientale. Në vitin 1689 Tetova emërtohet si qytet. Në Tetovë ka shumë kisha, të cilat varësisht nga periudha kohore që i takojnë, kanë edhe vlerat e tyre të veçanta historike.

Nga periudhat e kaluara kohore, vlen të përmendet biblioteka e Teqesë-Arabati (shek XVIII-XIX), sepse në të është zhvilluar kultura dhe arsimimi përkrah besimit islam. Në këtë bibliotekë, janë kopjuar veprat e intelektualëve me kaligrafi të zgjedhur të asaj kohe, që më vonë janë zbukuruar me ornamente të mbështjella me lëkurë.

Një zhvillim i hovshëm i Tetovës ndodh në pjesën e dytë të shek. XIX, deri te Luftërat Ballkanike, kur Tetova bëhet qendër tregtare dhe zejtare.

Pas Luftërave Ballkanike, i tërë Ballkani ndodhej në krizë, ashtu që edhe zhvillimi i Tetovës si qytet shënon stagnim. Sidomos, pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, vjen deri te zhvillimi i shtuar i gjithë rajonit, pra, edhe i Tetovës si qytet.

Veçoritë kulturore – historike

Tetova bën pjesë në mesin e qyteteve më të vjetra në Maqedoni, në të cilin gjatë historisë janë gërshetuar një numër i madh kulturash të mbështetura mbi traditën e qytetarëve, që jetojnë në këto troje.

Menada (Valltarja ilire) e Tetovës në vitin 1933, në afërsi të lokalitetit të quajtur "Çeshma e Balezës", është zbuluar statuja e bronzit nga periudha e ilirëve, shek. VI p.e.s., që paraqet zbulimin më të vjetër arkeologjik të gjetur në rajonin e Tetovës.
Statuja me dimensione 9 cm e gjatë dhe 4 cm e gjerë, gjendet në muzeun e Tetovës.

Xhamia e Pashës, e cila në popull njihet si Xhamia e Larme, gjendet në anën e djathtë të lumit Pena (Artat), në pjesën e vjetër të qytetit ku gjenden edhe objekte të tjera të arkitekturës fetare, civile e islame, siç janë: Hamami i qytetit, Ura e Gurit, të rëndësishme për vlerat estetike e artistike si dhe, për mbishkrimet historike që i përmbajnë.
Xhamia është ndërtuar në vitin 1495, kurse karakteristikë për të, është ngjyrosja me ngjyra kolorite, jo vetëm në brendësinë e saj por edhe në pjesën e jashtme të mureve. Në oborrin e xhamisë gjendet edhe fontana dhe tyrbja oktagonale, në të cilën janë varrosur zonja Hurshide dhe Mensure, të cilat e kanë financuar ndërtimin e xhamisë.

Kompleksin bektashian, Teqe - Arabati e ka ndërtuar Sersem Ali Dede nga viti 1538 deri më 1548, dhe paraqet njërin nga objektet më të rëndësishme të këtij lloji në Ballkan. Teqeja mahnit me arkitekturën e instaluar në brendinë e saj, si fontana - një pavijon i hapur nga konstruksioni i drurit, objekti markant me ngjyrë të kaltër, i quajtur "Konaku i Grave" etj.

Kisha Shën Kirili e Metodi në pjesën e vjetër të Tetovës, paraqet njërën nga faltoret më të bukura ortodokse jo vetëm në rajonin e Pollogut, por edhe më gjerë.
Ajo është ndërtuar në periudhën më të re, respektivisht në vigjilje të Ilindenit të famshëm në vitin 1903, që jep një rëndësi të veçantë si shenjtore ortodokse. Iniciatorë për ndërtimin e kësaj kishe ka qenë famulltari me më ndikim në Tetovë Mihail Martinovski. Ai më 21 nëntor 1902 në Stamboll nga sulltan Abdul Hamidi ka arritur të marrë leje për ndërtimin e kësaj faltoreje.
Ndërtimi i kësaj kishe ka filluar më vitin 1903 dhe ka përfunduar më 1918, kurse është lëshuar në përdorim më 12 qershor të vitit 1925 me rastin e festës (Dita e Petrovit).

Në qytetin e Tetovës ka edhe shenjtore të tjera ortodokse, në mesin e të cilave janë: faltorja më e vjetër ortodokse Shën Nikolla, e ndërtuar gjatë viteve 1842-1847, kisha Shën Bogorodica e ndërtuar më 1912, eshenjtëruar më 28.08.1918, Shën Dhimitri, e ndërtuar më 1912 kurse e shenjtëruar më 1915.

Kalaja e Tetovës(Vocës), gjendet në majën e Balltepes mbi Tetovë. Është ndërtuar nga Abdurrahman Pasha më vitin 1820. Kjo përmendore kulturore, paraqet një bukuri të rrallë nga e kaluara.

Përbërja e saj është komplekse:
- pjesa e brendshme ka pesë saraje,
- kuzhina të mëdha,
- banja,
- një pus në mes dhe
- tre tunele për dalje.

Gjithashtu, paraqet një ndikim të madh të arkitekturës osmane, por fatkeqësisht gjatë kohës së luftërave botërore janë bërë dëmtime të mëdha.

Në anën e djathtë të lumit Rakita, para derdhjes së tij në lumin Vardar (Aksium) afër fshatit Orashë e Poshtme, gjendet kalaja ilire e periudhës antike, e njohur me emrin "Kalaja e Nicës" apo e Sobrit.

Pozita strategjike e kalasë në periudhën antike ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në periudha kohore të ndryshme, sidomos për mbrojtjen dhe kontrollimin e udhës që lidh ultësirat e Pollogut me fushat e Shkupit e të Kosovës. Fatkeqësisht, deri më tash nuk janë bërë hulumtime thelbësore arkeologjike e as rikonstruktime (rindërtime) përkatëse.

----------


## XH.GASHI



----------


## fegi

Simbolet pagane, janë më të vjetra se vet religjionet e modifikuara monoteiste dhe shqiptarët i kanë modifikuar gjatë përdorimit edhe simbolet që i përdornin në antikitet, duke i sintetizuar ata bashk me pranimin ose predikimin e feve të ndryshme deri më sot. 

Këtu do të paraqesim një album fotografish, ku shihen simbole të gjendura në trevat e populluara me shqiptar që në antikitet:
varr-katolik-mysliman-300x147.jpg


1
1.Varr katolik dhe mysliman të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, ku shihet qartë përdorimi i kultit të diellit, që ishte një nga karakteristikat e besimit ilir pagan (ndër më të rëndësishmet ishte kulti i diellit dhe i gjarpërit), që u sintetizua që në antikitet në kulturën e të gjitha provincave ilire, në Dardani, Dalmati, Epir, Maqedoni dhe u trashëgua më pas edhe tek kulturat e popujve tjerë përreth, veçanërisht grekëve dhe romakëve, të cilët në relacion me ngritjen e tyre kulturore, i transmetuan këto simbole edhe më shumë në të gjithë rajonin.

 Simboli që shihen në fasadën e Xhamisë së larme në Tetovë që u ndërtua nga osmanët në shek. XV është poashtu vazhdimësi e përdorimit të kultit të diellit. Edhe simboli i gjysëmhënës që përdoret nga myslimanët (që turqit e zyrtarizuan që ky simbol ti përkiste Islamit), poashtu ishte pagan, që shqiptarët e kishin përdorur shumë para se ta pranonin Islamin. Origjina e simbolit te gjysem henes eshte Artemisa Pellazge dhe më vonë Diana Romake.
Flamurin me gjysëm hënë e përdorën për herë të parë Romaket pas nje beteje që e fituan kundër Goteve, e cila u zhvillua ditën e parë të muajit hënor, thuhet që Roma me këtë rast realizoi flamurët me gjysëm hënë.
Komunitetet e para myslymane, pra dhe ne kohen e profetit Muhamed, nuk kishin asnjë lloj simboli, perdornin vetëm flamuj të ngjyrosur (zakonisht të gjelbërta, të zeza ose te bardhë) për tu identifikuar.
Ishin turqit otomano-muslimane (që 400 vjet administruan komunitetet muslimanë) që morën këtë simbol antik pagan dhe e përshtatën si simbol i të gjithë botës myslimane. Simbole të ngjajshme, që ishin në përdorim tek shqiptarët, para se ata të zyrtarizoheshin në përdorimet fetare (si, Kulti i Diellit, Kulti i Gjarpërit, Gjysëm hëna, Ylli i vaçant, që më von do të quhet “Ylli i Davidid”…), do të paraqesim në fig. e mëposhtme:


Figura që përdoreshin nga shqiptarët katolik dhe mysliman, të gjetura më së shumti në veri të Shqipërisë.

Figurat e Kultit të Diellit dhe të gjysëm hënës, të përdorura në Shqipërinë e veriut.

Hëna e katolikëve Shqiptarë në Memorabilien e Bizantit
Varre myslimane me simbole të besimit Ilir
Shkruan: Dr.sc. Ilmi VELIU 

Zyrtarët e Komunës së Osllomesë, na informuan se banorët e fshatit Jagoll, rrethi i Kërçovës, duke dashur të rrafshonin një tokë pjellore, kanë hasur në disa varre të vjetra, dhe kishin kërkuar që ne, si përfaqësues të Muzeut, ta vizitonim terrenin dhe të shihnim se për çka është fjala. Ditën e caktuar, Isa Neziri dhe Sulejman Veliu, nga komuna e lartëpërmendur, më shoqëruan deri te lokaliteti në fjalë.

Terreni i perngjante një varreze tumulare, dhe vetëm historianët e lexuar mirë, e dinë se Ilirët jënë varrosur në këtë mënyrë. Varrezat e quajtura “Tuma” jënë zbuluar në Shqipëri, Dalmaci, Bosnje e Mal të Zi, dmth në trojet ku jënë shtrirë Ilirët, dhe nëse është zbuluar edhe në Maqedoni kësi lloj varreze me siguri se nuk është publikuar ose është shkatërruar, që të fshihen faktet dhe argumentet se ketu kanë banuar ilirët dhe se shqiptarët e sotëm jënë pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të tyre.

Për lexuesin e rëndomtë do të skjarojmë se Tumat janë “varreza ilire” ku një familje apo vendbanim i tërë është varrosur në një terren të rrafshtë, në një vijë rrethore të caktuar dhe, kur vëndi është plotësuar, terreni është mbuluar dhe bërë në formë të një gërmadhe – tume, trume, (gërmadhë dheu). Në të shumtën e rasteve varrimi është bërë me trup por jënë zbuluar raste ku kufoma është djegur dhe është gjetur vetëm urna (ena) që ka ruajtur hirin e kufomës.

Në lokalitetin në fjalë, ka mundësi që toka, dalëngadalë të ketë rrëshqitur nga lagështia, dhe varret ti ketë nxjerrur në sipërfaqe. Puntorëve që kishin dashur ta rrafshonin terrenin u ishte dashur pakë punë që ti zbulonin varret dhe ka mundësi që në një thellsi më të madhe të ketë edhe varreza tjera.

Varret jënë të një gjatësie prej 2m, dhe gjërësie 80 cm. Brëndia është e rregulluar me pllaka të trasha prej 10-12 cm, por ka raste ku ata jënë të ndërtuara me murë guri. Pllakat që i kanë mbuluar varret mungojnë dhe ka mundësi që bujqit në të kaluarën ti kenë hiekur, që më lehtë ta lëvronin e punonin tokën.

Varret në fjalë jënë të njejtë me tre varret që në vitin 1985 i ka zbuluar arkeologja e Muzeut të Kërçovës, Gordana S. e cila në oborrin e xhamise së Kërçovës duke kërkuar themele kishe, ka zbuluar tre varre ilire për të cilët shkruan se jënë të sh.III p.e. Duke u bazuar në materialet që ka zbuluar ajo, mund të thuhet se varret kanë qenë të kohës kur kryeqyteti i fisit ilir të Penestëve “Uscana” ka qenë në kulmin e fuqisë së sajë, dhe sipas Tit Livit ka pasur mbi dhjetë mijë banorë.

Duke krahasuar varret e zbuluara në Jagoll me varret e zbuluara te xhamia e Kërçovës, vimë në përfundim se edhe këto varre jënë Ilire, sepse jënë të ndërtuar në mënyrë të njejtë,formë të njejtë dhe jënë përdorur materiale të njejta.

Që të vazhdohet gërmimi në këtë lokalitet, duhet bërë marrëveshje më pronarët e tokës, të bëhet proekt nëpërmes Muzeut, të kërkohen mjete finansiare nga Qeveria e Maqedonisë dhe të vazhdohen gërmimet, ku në mënyrë shkencore dhe me ane të materijaleve që do të zbulohen, do të vërtetohet edhe njëherë se në këto troje, në kontinuitet ka jetuar i njejti popull, Ilirët-Arbërit-Shqiptarët.

Por ajo që na habiti dhe na la pa teksat, gjatë vizitës dhe hulumtimit edhe të varrezave shumë të vjetra myslimane të këtij fshati, e që mendojmë se ka domethënje shumë të madhe për ne shqiptarët në këta troje, është ajo se disa nga pllakat e varreve, që datojnë nga viti 1211, hixhri ose 1780 të kalendarit të sotëm, shihen edhe simbole të besimit pagan-ilir.

Këto simbole ilire, të zbuluara në pllakat e varreve të shqiptarëve mysliman, vërtetojnë se popullata e këtushme është autoktone-ilire, e cila edhepse, para 2000 vjetëve nga paganizmi kanë kaluar në krishterizëm, dhe para 600 vjetëve në Islamizëm, nuk e kanë harruar traditën e besimit pagan.

Pllaka a varrit, që qëndron te koka e të vdekurit është e shkruar në osmanisht, me germa arabe dhe jep të dhëna për të vdekurin, por ajo që është e veçantë dhe që asnjëherë nuk mund të haset në varrezat myslimane joshqiptare, është se, në majë të pllakës së varrit, është i gëdhendur dielli, i cili qëndron mbi dy koka të gjarpërinjëve.

Ilirologu më i madh i Ballkanit, po edhe i Evropës, shqiptari nga Zara, Aleksander Stipqeviç, pastaj Neritan Ceka e Muzafer Kërkuti nga Tirana, kanë vërtetuar se besimi pagan kryesorë tek Ilirët, e sidomos te ata të jugut, ka qenë besimi në gjarpërin.

Edhe sot te shqiptarët mbretëron mendimi se nëse gjarpërin e gjen brënda shtëpisë ose në themel të sajë, nuk duhet prekur, sepse është gjarpër themeli, mbrojtës i shtëpisë, që është besim pagan dhe është ruajtur ndër shqiptarët për 2500 vjet me rradhë.

Në shtëpitë e vjetra tradicionale shqiptare, që ishin me vatër e oxhak, aty ku mbeshteteshin drutë, qëndronte një lloj objekti nga hekuri me kokë gjarpëri, katër këmbë të shkurtëra dhe bisht të përdredhur, i cili objekt në Kërçovë e rethinë, quhet “Dromoxhak”, dhe vazhdimisht qëndronte tek oxhaku. Simbolikën e tij e kuptova vitin e parë të studimeve, kur arkeologu arbëresh Stipqeviç, që na ligjëronte Arkeologji, e pas tij edhe Muzafer Kërkuti nga Tirana na e skjaruan simbolikën e gjarpërit.

Është e vërtetë, thotë Stipqeviç, se kulti i ilirëve parahistorik, sidomos në Ilirinë veriore ka qenë dielli, dhe këte e vërtetojnë zbukurimet e gjetura që ilirët i kanë mbajtur në qafë ose në shtëpi. Tek ilirët e jugut ka dominuar gjarpëri, dhe ai si kafshë toteme ka pasur rol qëndrorë në sistemin mitologjik e religjioz të tyre. Numër i madh paraqitjesh të kësajë kafshe, që bëhen të shpeshta, veçanrisht prej sh.V,p.e. në stolitë e ndryshme dhe mbi pllakat e varreve, vërtetojnë rëndësinë që ka pasur kjo kafshë toteme.

Gjarpëri është paraqitur si roje i vatrës së shtëpisë, symbol i frytshmërisë e plleshmërisë, dhe si simbol i fiseve ilire të jugut, që do tu bëjë ballë të gjitha fortunave dhe si që shihet nga ky zbulim i joni, ka arritur deri në ditët tona.

Video – ku shihen simbole pagane të sintetizuara edhe tek shqiptarët myslimanët dhe gjurmë arkeologjike ilire, të gjetura këto ditë në Kërçovë:





1.Varr katolik dhe mysliman të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë, ku shihet qartë përdorimi i kultit të diellit, që ishte një nga karakteristikat e besimit ilir pagan (ndër më të rëndësishmet ishte kulti i diellit dhe i gjarpërit), që u sintetizua që në antikitet në kulturën e të gjitha provincave ilire, në Dardani, Dalmati, Epir, Maqedoni dhe u trashëgua më pas edhe tek kulturat e popujve tjerë përreth, veçanërisht grekëve dhe romakëve, të cilët në relacion me ngritjen e tyre kulturore, i transmetuan këto simbole edhe më shumë në të gjithë rajonin.


2.Dielli dhe Hëna në Bizhuteri –Është përdorur në Malësinë e Madhe

----------


## fegi

Simboli që shihen në fasadën e Xhamisë së larme në Tetovë që u ndërtua nga osmanët në shek. XV është poashtu vazhdimësi e përdorimit të kultit të diellit. Edhe simboli i gjysëmhënës që përdoret nga myslimanët (që turqit e zyrtarizuan që ky simbol ti përkiste Islamit), poashtu ishte pagan, që shqiptarët e kishin përdorur shumë para se ta pranonin Islamin. Origjina e simbolit te gjysem henes eshte Artemisa Pellazge dhe më vonë Diana Romake.
Flamurin me gjysëm hënë e përdorën për herë të parë Romaket pas nje beteje që e fituan kundër Goteve, e cila u zhvillua ditën e parë të muajit hënor, thuhet që Roma me këtë rast realizoi flamurët me gjysëm hënë.
Komunitetet e para myslymane, pra dhe ne kohen e profetit Muhamed, nuk kishin asnjë lloj simboli, perdornin vetëm flamuj të ngjyrosur (zakonisht të gjelbërta, të zeza ose te bardhë) për tu identifikuar.
Ishin turqit otomano-muslimane (që 400 vjet administruan komunitetet muslimanë) që morën këtë simbol antik pagan dhe e përshtatën si simbol i të gjithë botës myslimane. Simbole të ngjajshme, që ishin në përdorim tek shqiptarët, para se ata të zyrtarizoheshin në përdorimet fetare (si, Kulti i Diellit, Kulti i Gjarpërit, Gjysëm hëna, Ylli i vaçant, që më von do të quhet “Ylli i Davidid”…), do të paraqesim në fig. e mëposhtme:

2.Figura që përdoreshin nga shqiptarët katolik dhe mysliman, të gjetura më së shumti në veri të Shqipërisë.

----------


## fegi

Varre myslimane me simbole të besimit Ilir
Shkruan: Dr.sc. Ilmi VELIU 


Zyrtarët e Komunës së Osllomesë, na informuan se banorët e fshatit Jagoll, rrethi i Kërçovës, duke dashur të rrafshonin një tokë pjellore, kanë hasur në disa varre të vjetra, dhe kishin kërkuar që ne, si përfaqësues të Muzeut, ta vizitonim terrenin dhe të shihnim se për çka është fjala. Ditën e caktuar, Isa Neziri dhe Sulejman Veliu, nga komuna e lartëpërmendur, më shoqëruan deri te lokaliteti në fjalë.

Terreni i perngjante një varreze tumulare, dhe vetëm historianët e lexuar mirë, e dinë se Ilirët jënë varrosur në këtë mënyrë. Varrezat e quajtura “Tuma” jënë zbuluar në Shqipëri, Dalmaci, Bosnje e Mal të Zi, dmth në trojet ku jënë shtrirë Ilirët, dhe nëse është zbuluar edhe në Maqedoni kësi lloj varreze me siguri se nuk është publikuar ose është shkatërruar, që të fshihen faktet dhe argumentet se ketu kanë banuar ilirët dhe se shqiptarët e sotëm jënë pasardhës të drejtpërdrejtë të tyre.

1.Hëna e katolikëve Shqiptarë në Memorabilien e Bizantit

2.Figurat e Kultit të Diellit dhe të gjysëm hënës, të përdorura në Shqipërinë e veriut.

----------


## fegi

Gërmime tinëzare në Kalanë e Shkupit 
Shkup, 6 maj – Pala shqiptare ka alarmuar se faktet për gjetjet arkeologjike në Kalanë e Shkupit po shtrembërohen. Kjo, sipas tyre, me qëllimin për të zhbërë kulturën ilire. Arkeologët shqiptarë theksojnë se gërmimet e bëra para dy vjetësh janë lënë anash. Përderisa njëjtë po veprohet edhe në gërmimet që kanë rinisur. Madje kësaj radhe, sipas tyre, ato po bëhen në fshehtësi.
Skënder Asani nga Shoqata e Historianëve Shqiptarë, thotë se autoritetet maqedonase këtyre gërmimeve i kanë dhënë konotacion politik. Në anën tjetër drejtori i Drejtorisë për Mbrojtjen e Trashëgimisë Kulturore, Pasko Kuzman, nuk ka dashur që të prononcohet lidhur me këtë çështje.
“Këto gërmime që u bënë në Kalanë e Shkupit nuk kanë përcjellje normale pasi që ky gërmim ka marrë konotacion politik dhe ka për qëllim zhbërjen e kulturës së lashtë ilire, duke i dhënë mesjetës kahe sllave”, ka thënë Asani. Sipas tij, ka dëshmi se gërmimet arkeologjike janë bërë në mënyrë të padrejtë. Përdorimi i buldozerëve në gërmime, sipas tij, është vetëm një fakt që e dëshmon këtë. Gjithashtu sipas Asanit, ato nuk janë bërë nga shkencëtarët, por nga një ekonomist, siç është kryeministri Nikola Gruevski. Gërmimet e radhës vazhduan edhe këtë vit, por për dallim nga ato të para dy vjetëve, këto të fundit janë zhvilluar në heshtje dhe për disa ditë me buldozer është gërmuar pjesa verilindore - ku më parë janë gjetur shtresa të neolitit, bronzit të vonshëm, kur ishte edhe formimi kulturës ilire.
“Për fat të keq, edhe kësaj radhe nuk kemi pjesëmarrës shqiptarë dhe gërmimet zhvillohen në mënyre etnocentrike dhe dihet se çka do të arrihet në fund”, është ankuar Asani.
Sipas Ismail Krifcës nga lëvizja “Zgjohu”, këto janë gërmimet e treta me radhë që bëhen dhe përveçse nga mediumet “ne nuk jemi të informuar për asgjë se çka është gjetur dhe çka do të gjendet”.
“Kam informata se në këto gërmime tani nuk ka asnjë arkeolog shqiptar. Pra, më shqetësuese është fakti se këto gërmime po bëhen me buldozer dhe duke marrë parasysh se gërmimet duhet të bëhen në mënyrë shumë precize, ku kërkohet vëmendje. Në këtë mënyrë me buldozer ata mbledhin gjithçka dhe shumë gjëra fshehin. Pasko Kuzman e ka treguar veten se çdo gjë që nuk i takon Maqedonisë do t’i fshehë në favor të tij”, ka thënë Krifca.
Madje Asani, nga Shoqata e Historianëve, iu drejtua  me apel subjekteve politike shqiptare që të bëjnë presione me qëllim që të ruhet kultura ilire.
”Apeloj te të gjithë shqiptarët dhe subjektin politik shqiptar që të bëjnë presion që në këto ekspedita të hyjnë edhe shkolla të tjera që janë njohës të kulturës së lashtë ilire, sepse ne do të jemi bashkëfajtorë për zhbërjen e etnokulturës ilire“, ka thënë Asani.

----------


## fegi

MAQEDONSIT KËRKOJNË T’U PRESIN "RRËNJËT" SHQIPTARËVE  	 

Nga Agim Shehu, Gjenevë

Akademikët sllavo-maqedonë të ndihmuar hapur e fshehur nga shteti vazhdojnë  e pasurojnë zinxhirin e shovenizmit kokëfortë në  fushë të dijeve. Meqë shqiptarët nuk i shtrijnë  dot nën këmbët e tyre, përpiqen t’u presin rrënjët e historisë  që t’u thahet gjaku jetësor e kombëtar. Sipër një kombi me rrënjë të thella lisi iliro-maqedon të ngrenë  një komb të paqënë prej zhuku moçalesh sllave.

Për më  tej, si për inatin e asaj që, për fatin e keq të tyre nuk janë  ngrënë Monumentin e Aleksandrit të Madh si atribut të  vet në mes të Shkupit. Shqiptarët me inatin e tyre e të  fyer nga grabitja e historisë, ngrënë fuqishëm zërin e kundërshtimit. Kanë të drejtë nisur nga motivi bizantin i qeverisë  së njëanëshme. Nga ana tjetër mendojmë se nuk duhet të  shqetsohen fare për këtë. Shteti në të vërtetë  ngrë Monument Njeriun e Madh të historisë së  tyre. Ngrë drejt qiellit lavdinë iliro-maqedone në  këto troje, kur të parët e sllavëve rronin në stepat e Uralit. Leka i Madh në bronz sllavëve nuk u jep asnjë  shenjë si bir i tyre! Ai do bisedojë me zë bronzi e frymë njeriu me stërnipërit e tij, shqiptarët. Në statujë  ai nuk urdhërohet dot të ndërojë kombësinë. Në  të kundërt, ai do qeshë me ironi të përjetëshme ndaj atyre që duan ta vjedhin me firma qeverie e akademie. Ai e di që dëshmitë flasin saktë për prejardhjen e Tij dhe të Atdheut të tij në të tri degët e shtrirjes në histori: Iliri-Maqedoni-Epir. Bija tjetër e madhe e shqiptarëve afër Tij, Nënë Tereza, Aleksandrit të Madh do t’i flasë po ashtu nga bronzi i Monumentit të Saj: «Rri qetë, Bir, Zoti s’e lejon gjatë të bëhet ajo që  s’duhet bërë. Bijtë tanë do dinë të na dalin zot»!

Nga Enciklopedia e parë gjëmëzezë ata u tërhoqën, më  saktë bënë sikur u tërhoqën (për «tërheqjen»  e një Akademie të tillë Konica do thoshte «u hoq gozhda mbeti vrima»! Enciklopedia qe harmoni e shkencës me shtetin. U detyruan të tërhiqeshin pasi humbisnin më shumë  po të ngulnin këmbë më tej. Dalja e tillë e Enciklopedisë qe dhe një provë e tyre: sa të përgjumur do qenë shqiptarët në Maqedoni për t’ua kaluar si heshtur nën vete shovenizmin e tyre shtruar mbi faqe «shkence»! Ata e kishin llogaritur një lloj kundërshtimi e Veprën e lëshuan dhe si një dorezë dueli : ju ftojmë edhe për luftë! Me këmbënguljen tonë për emërin, shtonin me vetëmburje ne po sfidojmë jo vetëm Greqinë e BE-së por edhe NATO-n që na do në gjirin e saj. Në fund të fundit, Beogradi dhe Moska janë gjallë…»! Por ata nuk e kishin menduar gjer në këtë shkallë kundërvënien dinjitoze e burrërore të popullit shqiptar në Maqedoni e më tej. Përballë këtij lumi të tejfryrë në zemërim ata u tërhoqën, të gjejnë një vënd më të sigurt kalimi për më tej në udhën e tyre. Befas u gdhinë me ëndër: do ngremë Monument Aleksandrin e Madh si sllavo-maqedon, e ai do na mbështesë!   

Shqiptarët pranë fqinjëve shovenë me këtë lloj «prodhimi»  janë mësuar  si fakirët indianë me provën e helmit:  duke e marrë gjithënjë nga pak kanë fituar imunitet dhe vazhdojnë jetën e vet gjithënjë më këmbë. Nga një rast i tillë i ri, sa i pikëllueshëm dhe i mjerueshëm shqiptarët, dhe çdo i arësyeshëm në botë, nxjerrin disa përfundime.

Së  pari, kemi të bëjmë me paradoksin unik: një shtet pa komb kërcënon kombin pa shtet (shqiptarët), njëlloj si degët të kërcënonin rrënjët mbi të cilat rrinë e ushqehen për të mbetur gjallë. Shteti pa komb ka moshën 50 vjeçare (moshë fëmie për historinë) e fqinjët rrotull e kapin për palltoje si grabitës: serbët për kishën, bullgarët për gjuhën, grekët për emrin. Shqiptarët duhej ta kapnin më fort për vjedhjen e rrënjëve të historisë së tyre. Megjithatë  duke qënë fisnikë, mirë keq nuk ia zënë në  gojë këtë; përkundër, i thonë - eja të rrojmë  bashkë në një familje-Republikë me të  dyja etnitë tok! Qëndrimi fisnik i shqiptarëve sot puqet me mendimin e studjuesit V. Berard dikur te vepra «Maqedonia dhe helenizmi»: «Në Siujdhesën e Ballkanit është një popull i cili s’jetoi kurrë brënda forcave të tij e për popullin e vet, por gjatë shekujve pati rol të ushqejë vazhdimisht kombet fqinjë me material njerëzor». E më tej: «Nuk dyshoj se e ardhmja në Maqedoni i takon asaj pjese që do ketë me vete Shqiptarin në të mirën e tij». Miss Durham duke e parë Maqedoninë në zhvillimin historik si etni dhe shtet, jep gjykimin e saj: «Maqedonia është një term shumë elastik që kushdo mund ta përdorë sipas qejfit  për hapsira të saj të cilat kërkon t’i marrë…Unë kam takuar njerëz që kujtojnë se ka një kombësi maqedone te liqenet e Ohrit e të Prespës…Një pjesë e mirë e tokës që e quajnë ‘çiflig’ afër liqenit të Prespës është pronë e shqiptarëve myslimanë». Dijetari anglez Buxton në veprën «Europa dhe Turqia» gjykon: «Raca shqiptare formon një faktor të rëndësishëm në Maqedoni; është e pamundur të shtrohet çështja e quajtur ‘maqedone’ pa marrë parasysh këtë popull të vjetër, Shqipërinë nuk mund ta ndash pa e shkatërruar atë si komb». Sllavët në Maqedoninë e sotme të Veriut as këtë nuk e duan. Siç duket mbeten të lidhur me rrënjë të tjera, ato sllavo-«ortodokse» që zgjaten në Beograd e Moskë. Shtete të tillë shpesh i ngjajnë njeriut në hall: gjëndjen e papëlqyeshëm bëjnë sikur në sy të të tjerëve nuk e shohin e s’e përfillin, por thellë vetes e ndjejnë e nga kjo vuajnë vazhdimisht me atë që quhet «kompleksi i inferiorit». Mundohen t’u fryjnë, por për trashëgimi historike në dorë kanë një tollumbace dhe kjo u shfryhet; i fryjnë zjarrit gjer me enciklopedira për të bërë dritë, por s’kanë prush të vetin dhe nga vatra e sajuar shpërndajnë tym me të cilin verbojnë veten.

Ata zbatojnë gjykimin e Makiavelit «shpif, shpif se diçka do mbetet». Për prodhime të tilla të përçudnuara Brehti thotë  se «mitra që i lind është e paprekur». Dhe po lanë  apo «ndreqën» përkohësisht njerën, do vijë tjetra pasi ai përrua atë ujë ka. Shqiptarët në Maqedoni i dinë  më mirë këto praktika në vazhdimësi.

Autorit i mbetet i paharrueshëm një rast i tillë prej rrugaçërie shtetërore që i ndodhi në Strugë më 1993, në  Takimin e Poezisë. (Në gazetën RD kisha botuar studimin «I kujt është Dielli» në flamur, e me argumentet që  dija gjykoja se është maqedono-ilir). Do festohej nata e fundit me recitime secili, kish ardhur dhe Presidenti Grigorov. Buzë  Drinit qenë në radhë tërë flamujt e pjesëmarrësve, disa dhjetra. Për çudi, flamuri ynë kombëtar qe një  leckë e zhubrosur me cepa të çjerrë, shqiponja s’i dukej e ngjante si leckë zhele e Internacionales. U trondita si rrallëherë. Njoftova të zevëndësohej, ndryshe nuk merrja pjesë në  darkë. U rrotulluan në shfajsime dhe e lanë siç qe. Me ca shokë besnikë vëndas dolëm fotografi nën flamurin tonë të dhunuar (e ruaj kujtim të veçantë), e bashkë  me ta u larguam buzës së liqenit…Bëheshin zgjedhjet, e në  Tetovë pashë një parullë rënqethëse si në  fushatat naziste për Gjeorgjievskin: «Shqiptarët vetëquhen shqiponja, por ne do t’ua presim kthetrat»!

Kohë  më parë shkrimtari dhe analisti i shquar Kim Mehmeti përmëndëte një ndodhi sllavo-maqedone sa për të qarë aq dhe për të qeshur: një studjues i tyre (sigurisht harmonizonte me Akademinë e tyre) spjegon që «gjer Pakistani ka rrënjë  sllavo-maqedone!! Kjo del ngaqë një emisar i tyre dikur shkoi atje dhe u foli sllavisht si shpëtimtar: «Paki, stan»! (Paki, ngreu)!..

Shakaja gatuar me marrëzira shkon më tej, siç e botonte dhe një  revistë zvicerane këtu me humorin e qetë të stilit zviceran: Hulumtuesi anglez Metju Leming mblidhka në Maqedoni nga 200 meshkuj materie gjenetike (nga ana e ‘poshtme’ e tyre). Këto do t’i krahasojë me ato të 200 meshkujve afganë të qytetit Al-Khanoum (përsëri në anën e poshtme të tyre) për t’u gjetur ngjashmëri, si pasardhës të Aleksandrit të Madh! Më shkencërisht (meqë dhe në Angli paska shkencëtarë me «shkencë» të fantaksur), kromozoni ypsilon (Y) i «maqedonëve» sllavë mbase puthitet me kromozonin «afg» (!) të afganëve! Mesa duket janë të frymëzuar dhe nga pamfleti kalorsiak i Marko Pollos dikur që i ra rreth botës gjer në Indi e la të shkruar «Rrëfim mbi kërkimin e ‘fisit të humbur’ të Aleksandrit të Madh»!  Dhe hulumtuesit sllavë në Shkup i janë vënë pas kësaj aventure si Don Kishotë të pasionuar por të vonuar. Shakàra të tilla s’bëjnë gjë tjetër veç na bëjnë të qeshim një çikëz - do thoshte Konica.

Çfarë do bënte fabrika sllave e trillimeve në Shkup sikur të kishte edhe një të mijtën e dëshmive që  kanë shqiptarët si pasardhës të maqedono-ilirëve të  Filipit dhe Aleksandrit të Madh!? Lëmë të flasin dëshmitë!

Dijetarja e madhe Dora d’Istria në një Letër dërguar De Radës thotë «Shqiptarët e Afganistanit» (pikërisht për vëndin ku kërkohet ngjashmëri me «farën» sllave)! Atje është vëndemri malor «Tora Bora». («Mali Bora» siç e thotë dhe Plini antik, ishte që te Thesalia e lashtë maqedono-ilire). Dihet  ngulimi maqedon që nga lashtësia mes Pakistanit e Afganistanit. Janë pasardhës të atyre 6000 luftëtarëve të Aleksandrit të Madh që pas fushatës së tij mbetën aty për arësye të kohës. Siç e përmend dhe studjuesi i nderuar arbëresh At Anton Belushi, ata flasin ende një dialekt të ilirishtes duke ruajtur traditat e lashta. Te studimi në fjalë «Ilirët në Afganistan» thuhet se ai është fisi Kalasha (kalà e lashtë) i quajtur Kafiristan (Stani i Qafirit).

----------


## fegi

Foto 1 dhe 2 me zmadhime.
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6760/skanna0021.jpg


http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/6172/skanna0023.jpg

----------


## fegi

Fisi ILIR I DARDANVE sipase autorve antike.
Foto 1 me zmadhime

http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/5...lesbalkans.jpg

----------


## fegi

Ka mbi katër muaj që shoqatat joqeveritare shqiptare në Maqedoni apelojnë te qeveria e Republikës së Maqedonisë lidhur me mënyrën se si bëhen gërmimet arkeologjike në Kalanë e Shkupit dhe  të Ohrit. Na lejoni të Ju sqarojmë brengën tonë: kemi bindjen se ekspeditat e deritanishme arkeologjike të zhvilluara në trevën e Maqedonisë janë zhvilluar me prapavijë politike. Qëllimi i tyre ka qenë fshehja e gjurmave të trashëgimisë kulturore shqiptare. Pasi e kemi humbur besimin në saje të  hulumtimeve arkeologjike të zhvilluara gjatë kohës së socializmit dhe periudhës së tranzicionit, mendojmë se në ekspeditat e ardhëshme duhen të marrin pjesë edhe ekspertë të dëshmuar të periudhës dardane dhe ilire.

Shqetësimin tonë për shtrembërimin e identitetit të mirëfilltë antik të Skupit dhe të Ohrit e mbështesim me fakte historike nga shkrimet e autorëve të Greqisë e të  Romës së lashtë, (Homeri, Herodoti, Apijani, Nikolla i Damaskut etj), ku konstatohet se këto dy qytete janë themeluar nga ilirët. Madje, ato kanë qenë kryeqytete të dy mbretërive ilire. Këtë e kanë pohuar edhe arkeologë, gjuhëtarë e etnologë, jo ëm shqiptarë, por edhe të huaj, madje edhe sllavë.

Më 1953  një ekip i arkeologëve maqedonas filloi gërmime në Kalanë e Shkupit. 
Punimet u ndërprenë pas tre muajsh, pasi në një thellësi prej një metër e gjysmë u spikatën elemente të një kulture të lashtë. Sipas arkeologëve të mirënjohur Zhivojin Vinçiç dhe Ivan Mikluçiç këto ishin pa dyshim gjurma të civilizimit ilir. Më 1967 u bënë gërmimet e rradhës  në Kështjellën e Shkupit, gjithnjë pa ekspertë shqiptarë dhe pa përgatitje të një dokumentacioni të nevojshëm. Nga artefaktet e publikuara të asaj ekspedite u prezantuan vetëm ato që i përkisnin periudhës bizantine dhe asaj sllave. Fati i artefakteve të periudhës iliro-dardane nuk dihet sot e asaj dite. Se ky projekt  në kalanë e Shkupit  ka prapavijë politike e mbështesin edhe deklaratat e dy ekspertëve të Universitetit të Shkupit. Specialistja e kohës së vjetër në Universitetin e Shkupit, Prof dr. Nada Projeva ka deklaruar se pa publikimin komplet të rezultateve të vitit 1967, nuk mund të bëhen gërmime të reja. Sipas saj kjo punë bie ndesh me ligjin dhe kështu keqpërdoren mjetet e destinuara për këtë ekspeditë. Ndërsa arkeologu I. Mikulçiç, pjesëmarrës në gërmimet arkeologjike të vitit 1967 ka deklaruar se me gërmimet e fundit në kështjellën e Shkupit janë shkelur rregullat e shkencës së arkeologjisë. Edhe ai, si dhe profesoresha e përmendur  konsideron se pa u bërë publike të gjitha artefaktet e gërmimeve të vitit 1967 nuk duhet të zhvillohen gërmime të reja.

Historianët grekë e romakë flasin qartë për Dardaninë e Mbretërinë Dardane. Më tutje e përmendin Scupin antik (Shkupin e sotëm) si kryeqendër të provincës së Dardanisë gjatë sundimit të perandorit romak Dioklecianit. Këtë e kanë mbështetur  edhe arkeologë, historianë, gjuhëtarë e etnografë të huaj. Prandaj, do të  pajtoheshim që në gërmimet  në Kalanë e Shkupit të marrin pjesë arkeologë të huaj, të mirënjohur e të paanshëm. Le të ë në përbërje të atij ekipi p.sh. ndonjë arkeolog anglez, amerikan, francez, italian e pse jo edhe ndonjë rus.

Ne jemi të brengosur pasi në të kaluarën komuniste, krahas përpjekjeve për dëbimin e shqiptarëve nga trojet e tyre, me projekte politike njëkohësisht janë zhdukur edhe gjurmët e trashëgimisë kulturore shqiptare.

Druajmë se me këto ekspedita arkeologjike vazhdojnë të realizohen projekte të mbetura përgjysmë të Mbretërisë serbe (1912-1915) e asaj Jugosllave (1918-1941), të cilat rrënuan në themel shumë xhamia, varreza islame, teqe, dhe i përvetësuan pronat e Bashkësisë Islame. Midis tjerash qeveria serbe rrënoi  Xhaminë Burmali, që gjendej në anën e djathë të lumit Vardar (1925) e mbi themelet e saj u ndërtua Shtëpia e oficerëve. Besojmë se jeni në dijeni që atëherë Shoqata e arqitektëve ndërombëtarë në Vijenë  e ka cilësuar këtë veprim si akt barbar.

Regjimi komunist ia ndërroi pamjen autentike edhe Urës së Gurit mbi lumin Vardar, që e ndan qytetin në dy pjesë e që ka shërbyer ndër shekuj për komunikim midis banorëve të tij qyteti. Prishja e Kulles ose Mihrabit në këtë urë në vitin 2000 nga ana e kseneofobëve ortodoks dhe vënia e pllakës përkujtimore në nder të Vojvodës Karposh përballë kësaj kulle me një tekst urejtjeje  vetëm me shkronja cirile paraqet edhe një sulm tendencioz që në masë të madhe do të cregullojë marëdhëniet edhe ashtu të brishta ndër etnike dhe ndër fetare në Maqedoni.

Mjerisht, këto dëmtime të trashëgmisë kulturore josllave u vazhduan edhe në periudhën postkomuniste. Mjaft xhami u lanë në mëshirë të kohës, të tjera u rrënuan ose u ndihmuan të rrënoheshin. Mjaft sosh u rrënuan me pretekste nga më të ndryshmet, si psh. jetësimi i planit urbanistik, ngritja e godinave publike etj., sidomos pas tërmetit të vitit 1963. Po përmendim me këtë rast rrënimin e  një xhamie me emrin Jelen Kapan , e cila u rrënua me arsyetim të ngritjes së Gjyqit nr.1. Bashkë me  xhaminë u shkatërrua edhe varrezat që gjendeshin në oborrin e saj. Shumë varrezave myslimane të përmendura nga udhëtarë të huaj që e kanë vizituar  Shkupin gjatë sundimit osman, u janë humbur gjurmët.

Na lejoni të përmendim edhe rrënimin e kishës katolike në Shkup (selinë e Ipeshkvisë mijëvjeçare shqiptare Shkup-Prizren), shtëpinë e nobelistes shqiptare shkupjane Nënës Terezë. Qeveria e tanishme ka vendosur që ta zhvendosë shtëpinë e saj në një vend tjetër, jashtë syve të kalimtarëve.

Para një kohe u rrënua një xhami  në qytetin e Ohrit, me pretekst se nën themelet e saj na qenka një kishë ortodokse. Ndërsa në Sahat Kullat në Prilep dhe Manastrir u vendosen kryqe. Më tutje, në vitin 2000 u ngrit një kryq i madh në maje të malit në jug të qytetit të Shkupit (Vodno) i cili është kthyer nga veriu, e që bie ndesh me rregullat e kishës ortodokse. Ai reflekton qytetin gjithë natën,  ngacmuar ndjenjat e  mbi 40% të besimtarëve islam. Ka disa muaj që këshilli i qytetit të Shkupit dhe këshilli i komunës së Çairit kanë rënë në ujdi që të merren në mbrojtje të shtetit dy shtëpi të atdhetarëve shqiptarë, ato të Jashar bej Shkupit dhe të Qemal bej Shkupit. Mirëpo Muzeu për Mbrojtjen e  Trashëgimisë kulturore e zvarrit qëllimshëm kompletimin e dokumentacionit përkatës.

Qëllimi kryesor i kësaj përkujtese është që të shpreh përkrahje për gërmimet në Kalanë e Shkupit, por në të njejtën kohë të shpreh këmbënguljen tonë që arkeologë të mirëfilltë shqiptar nga Shqipëria dhe/ose të huaj, njohës të periudhës ilire - të cilës i takon Kalaja e Shkupit, të marrin pjesë në interpretimin e artefakteve nga kjo Kala. Jemi të gatshëm që të ofrojmë çdo ndihmë në këtë aspekt duke përfshirë edhe mbulim të harxhimeve për angazhimin e arkeologëve shqiptar. Përndryshe, duke marrë parasysh përvojën shumë të hidhur në të kaluarën, që ka ditur të rëndon edhe marrëdhëniet ndëretnike në vend, shumë sinqerisht shprehim hezitimin tonë për pranimin  e çdo rezultati që mund të botohet pa pjesëmarrjen e arkeologëve të mirëfilltë nga Shqipëria ose të huaj në interpretimin e artefakteve. Ju drejtohemi me shume respekt duke shpresuar se Ju si përkrahës të mbrojtjes dhe kultivimit të trashëgimisë kulturore në botë, do të ndërmerrni sa më parë  ndonjë  hap  për t’i parandaluar  këto akte të zhvlerësimit dhe të rrezikimit të trashëgimisë kulturore të një entiteti etnik autentik.

Me respekt:

Lëvizja Qytetare ZGJOHU!,  Shoqata e Historianëve Shqiptar ne Maqedoni, Shoqata e piktorëve ART VIZION, Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve shqiptar në RM, Lidhja e Arsimtarëve Shqiptar në RM, OJQ VIZIONI M, OJQ ESNAF, Dhoma e zejtarëve Çair, Forumi Rinor PERSPEKTIVA, Shoqata e tregëtarëve PROSPERITETI, Shoqata e grave PERSPEKTIVA, Shoqata e Invalidëve SHPRESA,  Lidhja e shoqatave kulturore artistike Shqiptare në RM dhe Organizata Humanitare EL HILAL.

----------


## fegi

Zbulohet një statujë e vjetër 2000 vjeçare 

Është gjetur një statujë e gdhendur në gurë,  rreth 2000 vjeçare. Statujën e kanë gjetur arkeologët maqedonas në vendin “Stobi”, në pjesën lindore të vendit. 

Arkeologu Jovan Radnjanski beson se bëhet fjalë për një statujë të perandorit romak Oktavian Augustit, që rrjedh nga shekulli i parë apo i dytë.

Përveç kokës, arkeologët kanë zbuluar edhe një bust mashkulli nga guri, njoftuan mediat e Shkupit. Punët kërkimore në tempullin e “Stobit”, kanë filluar para dy vjetëve.

----------


## fegi

Epoka e gurit

Sipas të dhënave të fundit të marra nëpërmjet gërmimeve arkeologjike në objektet neolitike Tumba në fsh. Palçishtë e Poshtme (1987/88.) dhe në Pod selo tumba afër fsh. Stençe (2000.), gjurmët më të vjetra të jetës në luginën e Pollogut (rrethi i Tetovës dhe Gostivarit) datojnë prej para 8000 vjetësh ose më saktë prej viteve 6100 para erës sonë. Një numër i madh fragmentesh të gërmuara vijnë prej këtyre vend kërkimeve, por ka edhe pjesë qeramike plotësisht të ruajtura, si edhe kulte të flijimit dhe statujëza të dedikuara kultit femëror. Në rajonin e Tetovës janë gjetur edhe shumë figura të artit shkëmbor si dhe krijime artistike lidhur me ritualet e adhurimit.

Kjo rrethinë gjatë gjithë periudhës së neolitit ka qenë e banuar nga bartësit e grupit kulturor Anzabegovo-Vrshnik, i cili grup ka ekzistuar edhe në rajonin e Shkupit dhe në Maqedoninë lindore. Sidoqoftë, gjatë neolitit të hershëm ky rajon ka qenë edhe nën ndikim të madh të kulturës neolitike Velushina-Porodin nga Pellagonia në pjesën jugore prej këtu, gjë e cila vërehet edhe prej formës së flijuesit më të vjetër të ruajtur tipi Nëna-Madhe (lat. Magna Mater) e gjetur në këto hapësira, ndërsa e zbuluar afër fsh. Stence. Neoliti i vonshëm karakterizohet me ndikim të Kulturës Vinçane nga veriu.[1].
[redakto] Epoka e metalit

Kah fundi i shek. 4. fillojnë grindjet e para të ardhësve të ri, popuj step nga Azia qendrore  Indoevropianët, të cilët duke e shkatëruar dhe asimiluar kulturën e vjetër neolite krijojnë kompleks të ri kulturor eneolit në Ballkan, i quajtur Salkuca-Bubanj-Krivodol. Gjurmë të këtyre banorëve janë gjetur edhe në Pollog (në Pallçishtë, Zhelinë etj.). Kjo gjendje stabilizohet në periudhën e mesme të bronzit kur paraqiten embrionet e para të bashkësive ballkanike proto-etnike dhe më vonë edhe para-etnike. Në këtë periudhë fillon edhe një pushtim i madh i simboleve materiale nga jugu prej kulurës së zhvilluar të Mikenës, gjë e cila shihet edhe nga një shpatë luksoze prej bronzi për paradë e gjetur në Tetovë, e importuar mu nga ato qendra të Mikenës.

Edhe pse epokat e ardhshme gjithashtu do të jenë në shenjë të migrimeve të mëdha, sidoqoftë Koha e Hekurit karakterizihet me stabilizim, që ka sjellë në zhvillim të tregtisë. Nga kjo periudhë datojnë edhe qypat e mëdhej prej qeramike për drithëra të gjetura afër fshatit Llërcë.

Në këtë periudhë, sipas mbishkrimeve të Strabonit të cilat kanë të bëjnë me vendin e stampimit të monedhave në Damastion, dhe veçanërisht sipas gjurmëve të ruajtura onomastike të kohëve më të vonshme, shihet se Pollogu ka qenë i populluar nga Brigët (Briges, Brigoi). Brigët kanë qenë pjesë përbërëse e bashkësive etnike më të vonshme të pajoncëve, maqedonasve antik, dasaretëve, edonëve, dhe mikdonëve. Madje edhe pajonët, edhepse kanë qenë popullatë e vjetëruar e kohës së bronzit, në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit kanë pasur lidhje të padiskutueshme me Brigët. Linguistika dhe onomastika e pajonëve dhe maqedonasve antik paraqesin një numër të madh fjalësh e emrash me rrënjë nga brigët. Kjo na çon tek fakti se Brigët kanë qenë substrat apo bazë në formimin etnik të pajonëve dhe maqedonasve antik.[1]
[redakto] Antika e hershme

Ndikimet e qendrave zejtareske greke në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit, në të vërtetë do të çojnë në ndryshime plotësuese në kulturën dhe mënyrën e jetesës tek popujt e këtushëm. Pikërisht këto ndryshime paralajmërojnë periudhëne e re arkaike dhe kalimin nga epoka e parahistorisë në epokën e historisë dhe antikës. Në plan arkeologjik këto transformime janë të dukshme nëpërmjet karakteristikave të reja materiale (lloje të reja qeramike, stoli dhe prodhime tjera zejtareske), dhe fetare (mënyrë të re të varrimit: djegie kufomash në vend të varrosjes, pranimi i kulteve të hyjnive greke) si dhe karakteristika tjera të cilat fillimisht janë pranuar si një lloj prestigji i klasave më të larta shoqërore dhe më vonë edhe nga pjesa tjetër e popullatës, gjë e cila shihet më mirë nga të ashtuquajturat varreza fisnikësh, prej të cilave më e njohura është ajo e Tetovës, ku është gjetur edhe statuja e njohur Menada.[1]

Në të kaluarën ka pasur teori të ndryshme lidhur me çështjen se cili fis antik e ka populluar këtë rajon. Sidoqoftë, sipas njohurive të fundit, i gjithë rajoni i Sërbisë jugore, pjesa lindore e Kosovës dhe Maqedonia veriore, përfshirë edhe Pollogun, në këtë periudhë, deri në shekullin e 3., ka qenë i populluar nga fisi Agrijan (Agrianes), fisi më verior maqedono-antik (pajonët). Kjo shihet nga vazhdimësia e horizonteve arkeologjike, importi i zhvilluar qeramik nga jugu grek, varrezat e pasura të fisnike etj. Ky fis ka patur mbretërit e vet prej të cilëve më i njohur është mbreti Langar (Langaros) i cili në v. 335. ka ndihmuar mbretin maqedonas Aleksandri i III-të gjatë sulmit të tij kundër Tribalëve në veri. Agrijanët e kanë ndjekur atë edhe gjatë mësymjes së tij nëpër Azi ku janë paraqitur si luftëtarët më të pamëshirshëm në shumë beteja kyçe, për çka veçanërisht edhe janë bërë të njohur në botën antike.

Për shkak të zhvillimit ekonomik dhe tregtues, edhe disa qytete të caktuara kanë stampuar monedha të tyre autonome. I tillë është rasti me qytetin Pelagija (Pelagia) i cili gjatë gjithë shekullit të 4. shtyp monedhat e veta prej argjendi në Damastion. Besohet se qyteti Pelagija ka ndodhur afër Tetovës së sotme dhe në fakt është, në kuptimin urbanistik, paraardhësi i saj antik prej të cilit emër më vonë është nxjerrë edhe emri i sotëm sllav i gjithë luginës së Pollogut [Pelagia -Pollog, si në rastin Scupi-Skopje (Shkupi), Astibo -Shtip, Tesalonika-Solun (Selanik) etj].

Kah fundi i shek. 4. shteti i dobësuar Agrijan bie nën sundimin e mbretit Avdolen nga Pajonija, ndërsa deri kah mesi i shek. 3. të gjithë territoret e tyre kanë qenë të okupuara nga Dardanët nga veriu (në jug bashkë me gjithë Maqedoninë veriore dhe Pollogun), gjë e cila shihet edhe nga diskontinuiteti i horizonteve arkeologjike nga kjo periudhë. Këto rajone buzë kufijve do të shfrytëzohen si mbështetje logjistike gjatë gjithë periudhës së ardhshme, prej ku Dardania ka organizuar pushtime të forta plaçkitëse në jug drejt mbretërisë së pasur të Maqedonisë, madje edhe pasi që këto territore do të bien nën Perandorinë Romake në vitin 168. para erës sonë.[1]
[redakto] Periudha romake

Përfundimisht në vitin 29. para erës sonë edhe Pollogu bashkë me pjesët tjera të Dardanisë, dhe në veri deri në Danub do të bien nën autoritetet romake, pas së cilës fillon era e stabilizimit, jetës më të qetë, tregtisë dhe përparimit. Nga shek. 2.-3. të erës sonë ekzistojnë disa pllaka guri  stela, në të cilat epitafi është shkruar me shkronja greke gjë që tregon se ky rajon ka qenë pjesë e sferës gjuhësore greke, për dallim nga Kosova dhe rajoni i Shkupit të cilat kanë qenë pjesë e sferës gjuhësore latinishte. Kjo nënkupton se në periudhën e Perandorisë së Hershme Romake (shek 1.-3. i erës sonë) Pollogu ka qenë pjesë e provincës romake së Maqedonisë, ndërsa në antikën e hershme (shek. 3.-6. i erës sonë), pas reformave të Dioklecianit një pjesë ka qenë e provincës Maqedonia e Dytë (Macedonia Secunda). Stelat e gjetura përmbajnë edhe materiale të pasura onomastike dhe emra personal të cilët janë kryesisht autoktone dhe prej të cilave shihet që romanizimi në këto vende periferike jashtë rrugëve kryesore nuk ka patur ngritje të madhe.[1]

Të mësuar nga pushtimet e mëdha barbare (Kelte, Ostrogote, Hune) të cilat më shpesh kanë ndodhur prej shek 3. dhe kanë vazhduar shekuj me rradhë, perandorët romak kah fundi i shek. 4. kanë filluar të ndërtojnë qytete të rrethuara me mure dhe fortesa nëpër kodra dominante. Nga kjo periudhë datojnë edhe shumë nga kastrumet (castrum), kështjellat (castellum) dhe banimet e refugjatëve (refugium) për banorët në rrethin e Tetovës prej të cilave më të rëndësishme janë ato afër fshatrave të sotëm Rogle, Orashë, Leshkë, Steçne, Jegunovcë, Gradec dhe lokaliteti Isar-Banjiçe afër Tetovës.

Edhe pse krishtërimi në Maqedoni vjen me Shën Apostol Palin në vitet e 50-ta të shek. I në erën tonë, megjithatë depërtimi më masovik tek njerëzit e thjeshtë fillon të ndodhë pas legalizimit të krishtërimit nga Konstantini në vitin 313., kur edhe fillojnë ndërtimet e kishave-basilike të krishtërimit të hershëm. Deri sot në Pollog janë regjistruar gjurmë të 16 basilikave krishtere të hershme prej të cilave 12 në rajonin e Tetovës dhe 4 në atë të Gostivarit, prej të cilave më mirë të studijuara janë basilika e Stençes nga shek. 7. i erës sonë e cila është e vetmja në Maqedoni me 3 kryqe (baptisteriume) dhe ajo në Tudencë e cila daton nga pjesa e dytë e shek. 5. dhe është kisha e vetme më e vjetër tre-konike (tri-korabe) në Republikën e Maqedonisë dhe është e rrallë edhe në të gjithë Evropën jugore.

Sidoqoftë, pas pushtimeve të fuqishme avaro-sllave kah fundi i shek. 6. të gjithë fortesat janë lënë pas dore por nuk janë shkatëruar plotësisht. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre, pas dy-tri shekujsh, kur sërish është vendosur organizim stabil shtetëror, janë restauruar përsëri për të njëjtat qëllime, por këtë herë ato do të banohen nga popullata dominuese sllave duke vërë kështu themelet e qytezave të reja të mesjetës.[1]

----------


## fegi

Shume e vjeter studimet per henen dhe yjete
Maj, 21 2010



CNN International

Maqedonia është vendi më i ri i lashtë në botë dhe është plot me gërmadha të kohës e kaluara.



Ajo ka qenë pjesë e të gjitha perandorive të mëdha të historisë, nga romake te Bizantit dhe Otomane për të gjithë ata kanë lënë gjurmët e tyre me mijëra vende të lashtë.
Vendi ka rreth 4.485 vende arkeologjike nga të gjitha periudhat historike, sipas Pashko Kuzman, i Zyrës kulturore të vendit Mbrojtjen e Trashëgimisë.

Jewel në kurorë është Kokino, zbuluar në malet në afërsi të Kumanovës në vitin 2001 nga arkeologu Jovica Stankovski lokale. Kjo është një 4000-vjeçar megalithic Observatori përdorur në Bronzit për studimin e diellin dhe hënën.

Vendi, në një lartësi prej më shumë se 1000 m dhe me një diametër prej 100 milion, është përshkruar si Stonehenge "maqedonas" dhe është renditur nga NASA si observatori më i vjetër i katërt lashtë në botë, pasi Ebu Simbel në Egjipt, Stonehenge në Britani dhe Angkor Wat në Kamboxhia.

Disa vende guri, të njohura si fronin dhe të përballet me horizont lindje u zbuluan edhe në këtë faqe interneti.

Hulumtimet treguan se observatori kishte një vend të veçantë për monitorimin e yjet dhe dielli, si vrima të veçanta me të cilat kjo lëvizje e diellin dhe hënën mund të regjistruar.

Sipas fizikan Gjore Cenev, observatori lashtë punuar me përdorimin e shënuesve të veçantë gur në hartë lëvizjen e diellit dhe të hënës në horizontin lindor. Me pjesë të observatori ruajtur mirë, është ende e mundur për të shënuar pozicionin e diellit gjatë solstik verës, tha ai.

Cenev, i cili ka bërë analizë të detajuar e vendit, shkruante në një letër me temë: "Kokino ka saktësi të pabesueshme astronomike dhe ka një post qendror vëzhgimit dhe postimet accessory të vëzhgimit."

"Observatori përcakton katër pozicionet kryesore të Hënës dhe tre pozita kryesore e Diellit gjatë një viti, ekuinoks vjeshtak dhe i pranverës dhe të dimrit dhe verës solstik," shtoi ai.

Besohet se disa nga ritualet më të rëndësishme për banorët lokal gjatë epokës së bronzit të hershëm do të kishte ndodhur në këtë faqe interneti.

Stankovski, të cilët e zbuluan rrënojat, shkroi në Lajme arkeologjike maqedonase: "Një nga ritualet më tërheqëse në dukje në Kokino është ritual të bashkimit të shenjtë e Tokës Nënë e Madhe dhe Birit të saj, Die ritual është kryer në mes të verë dhe ndoshta ajo ishte lidhur me fundin e sezonit të korrjes. "

Ka teori që megalithic Observatori Kokino ishte pjesë e një qyteti të madh pas nje rrjet prej 10 tempuj u zbulua aty pranë.

vizatimet Stone dhe figurines kanë qenë gjithashtu të zbuluar dhe nëse Kokino është identifikuar si një qytetërimi të lashtë, ajo mund të vjetër të njohur në Ballkan.

ME teper linku nga forumi .

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=116554

----------

